# fbcondecor support option not into kernel menu [solved]

## dariohy

Hi,

Sorry I'm opening a new post, I know there are tons of them about this... the fact is that I haven't found one that can explain me this:

Am I just loosing something, or why is it that I can not find the

```
Graphics Support -> Console display driver support -> Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations
```

option?? 

I have gone through the process described in spock's fbcondecor site and I can't get to make my console decorations to work... Initramsfs is working ok, I can see the progress bar while booting, but when I switch to verbose 'F2', console is just... black and borred... what's going on?

All I see when I get there is something like this:

```
--- VGA text console 

   [*]   Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM 

   (128)   Scrollback Buffer Size (in KB) 

   [*]   Video mode selection support 

   <*> Framebuffer Console support 

   [*]   Map the console to the primary display device 

   [ ]   Framebuffer Console Rotation 

   [ ] Select compiled-in fonts
```

Therefore no /dev/fb

while it should be looking like this other one:

```
--- VGA text console

[*]   Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM 

(128)   Scrollback Buffer Size (in KB)

[*]   Video mode selection support

< > MDA text console (dual-headed) (EXPERIMENTAL)

<*> Framebuffer Console support

[ ]   Map the console to the primary display device

[ ]   Framebuffer Console Rotation

[*]   Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations

[ ] Select compiled-in fonts   
```

Is it that I'm missing any kernel patch?, is it kernel modularization stuff?, what?... emerging splashutils, klibc or v86d hasn't added the option in the kernel menu... oh! and yes, I'm running lastest stable kernel:

```
Linux 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Any suggestion?

...

I was double-checking the whole thing... I've found that there is a fbcondecor USE flag for splashutils... I've just tried that one too... my kernel is still the same... any other suggestion?Last edited by dariohy on Mon Dec 10, 2007 5:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## albright

assuming you have saved your kernel config, 

what does 

```
grep FB_CON_DECOR config 
```

reveal?

(assuming config is the name of your saved

kernel config file of course)

----------

## dariohy

It actually shows nothing... not even:

```
#FB_CON_DECOR is not set
```

Simply because it does not exists as an option, and make menuconfig cleans what does not make sense I guess.

----------

## tarpman

What kernel are you using?  I have sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-2.6.23-r4, and the help for CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR mentions this:

```
Depends on: HAS_IOMEM && VT && FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y && !FB_TILEBLITTING
```

So, I would check that you have Framebuffer Tile Blitting (under Graphics Support) disabled.

----------

## Sotol

If i have "Device Drivers -> Graphics Support -> < >Support for frame buffer Devices" set as a module, the support for

Frame buffer console decorations line disappears. If I set it built in, that line reappears.

----------

## dariohy

 *tarpman wrote:*   

> What kernel are you using? I have sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-2.6.23-r4, and the help for CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR mentions this:
> 
> ```
> Depends on: HAS_IOMEM && VT && FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y && !FB_TILEBLITTING
> ```
> ...

 

I'm using the normal gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r3.

This is what I have set in the config file:

```
CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y
```

 *kittytime wrote:*   

> If i have "Device Drivers -> Graphics Support -> < >Support for frame buffer Devices" set as a module, the support for 
> 
> Frame buffer console decorations line disappears. If I set it built in, that line reappears.

 

I've tried that too... no good eiher   :Sad:  I'm going to start all over again (by all I mean: downloading fresh gentoo-sources packages and there on...)

----------

## dariohy

Jmmm... guess what?... downloading a fresh copy of the gentoo-sources did it! fb option is now available... plus, this time I had the horrible messages about not having klibc compiled against a fbcondecor patch (yippie!!), therefore having to remerge klibc and splashutils, then recompile the kernel... bla bla... a couple tricks here and there...

My oppinion here... as I cannot confirm it right now... is that I had to download and reemerge gentoo-sources with fbcondecor USE flag set... Anyways, now it DOES work the way it is supposed to work... problem solved!

----------

## draino

 *tarpman wrote:*   

> What kernel are you using?  I have sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-2.6.23-r4, and the help for CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR mentions this:
> 
> ```
> Depends on: HAS_IOMEM && VT && FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y && !FB_TILEBLITTING
> ```
> ...

 

tarpman, thanks for pointing this out. I now have the option available and (hopefully) I should have an even prettier console  :Smile: 

----------

